# Screaming with pain.



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

My lil kiwi keeps flying into things and when she does she keeps hurting herself so bad... Today she fell and knocked her wings around and now screams with pain while preening ... I dont know what to do... She's preening herself and just screeches from pain and it makes me sad... 

Not only that but she knows she has a sore wing and she still randomly tries to fly to me and knock her wing around again!! 

Should i take her to the vet or something?? or just leave her alone...


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Poor baby girl! I would take her to the vet if I were you. How often does she hurt herself flying? How old is she?


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

She's 3 months old  and shes silly.. she flys and bang into things and often when she does its either her head or her wing that bangs into something, she hurts her wings everytime her flight feathers grows a tiny bit... The vet is closed right now so me and my dad will take her tomorrow just in case, because i see a lil bit of blood under her wings and everytime she touches around those feathers she pops right up and scream  ... She woddles to me for a tiny lil scratch but even then it gets interrupted and she moves her wing around and does a tiny screech


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would take her to the vet as well it may be a thought to have her wings clipped for her safety if dhe is flying into things


----------



## Sehnonimo (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree. I've actually had my birds crash into things before with their wings clipped, and doing just what you're saying. After a day, they were fine. They've done this with both their wings and their feet, so it was just sore. However, since your bird seems to be fully flighted, she has more force to crash into things. And you can see how much she appears to be hurting. 

I would probably clip her wings, since she makes it a habit to crash into things head first, as well.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

My little Smudge did that last week. Luckily I had to go to the avian vet that day anyway, but she noticed she'd damaged a blood feather, hence the crying out everytime she preened. The vet just pulled the feather out and she's been fine ever since.


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Her wings are clipped, a bit of the flight feather started to grow, and i will take her to the vet..

Casse: I think she did damage her blood feather - she's not crying today but her wing still irritates her... The vet cant take a look at her today because their so busy with a few staff home sick... but I'm waking up early to take her tomorrow 100%


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry for double posting: Took her to another vet and he said that she has soft tissue something something.. Just means she bruised her wings... He said to keep her in the cage for 2 weeks to stop her from trying to fly to me when im somewhere else... I think that's just a tad wrong i don't want her to think I'm neglecting her


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I would take her cage around with you in the house!
and talk to her moreHope she gets better soon..


----------

